
Bathroom fan timer switches - aaronbrethorst
http://www.marco.org/2012/05/06/bathroom-fan-timer-switches
======
gte910h
Isn't part of the point of the fan (other than the venting sewer gases) to
cover the noise of people using the restroom? I find the idea of a very quiet
fan counter intuitive for that room.

------
bulletmagnet
I'm pretty sure marco is trolling at this point. Reviewing lightbulbs?
Bathroom fans? Wtf?

~~~
bigiain
Marco is just posting stuff on his own blog. Its not Marco trolling, its
aaronbrethorst karmawhoring by posting irrelevant-to-HN-links by highprofile
HN celebrities…

